# Animal Control Officer Eddie Hamer



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Animal Control Officer*

*Eddie Maurice Hamer*

Hardeman County Sheriff's Office, Tennessee

End of Watch: Monday, January 27, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 36
*Tour:* 9 years
*Badge #* 781

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 1/27/2014
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Animal Control Officer Eddie Hamer was killed in a single vehicle crash while responding to a call in Saulsbury.

Officer Hamer's department vehicle left the roadway and overturned near the intersection of Van Buren Road and West Fork Road. Officer Hamer succumbed to his injuries at the scen.

Officer Hamer served as a deputized animal control officer for the Hardeman County Sheriff's Office and had also served as a reserve officer with the Whiteville Police Department for nine years.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff John Doolen
Hardeman County Sheriff's Office
505 S Main Street
Bolivar, TN 38008

Phone: (731) 658-3971

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21930-animal-control-officer-eddie-maurice-hamer#ixzz2sHvD2oHc


----------

